# Shepton report



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to blow trumpets and all that, but our (personal) report on the Shepton rally / show is up at our weblog:

http://pollensa.blogspot.com/

Next update: last weekend, in Whitstable. A fairly quiet weekend, with only a little dog cr*p and some hilly cycling. Oh, and Guinness on the beach.

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Gerald


very impressed with the Pic of Annie inside your autosleeper, is it a custom fit you had done.

Just looked at the pics so far, will have to have a read later

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> very impressed with the Pic of Annie inside your autosleeper, is it a custom fit you had done.


Yes, it's good isn't it? I did it myself. All you need to do is to find the size of van which fits in your garden, and then stick stuff in. Can't see why all these MH manufacturers moan about having to compromise.

Mind you, I do live in a continual space-time warp, which might explain
a) how I can manage to do this and why other people can't, and
b) why my head hurts so much this morning - it can't be anything to do with 2 bottles of fizz we enjoyed last night, can it? :?

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Heeeeeeeeeeeey, there is room enough for an RV in that garden

stew


----------

